# iPad - " FAUX " ou pas ?



## Neutre0 (11 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je suis nouveau dans le monde Apple, mais je veux me faire une place chez vous. Je comptais acheter un iPhone en revendant mon SAMSUN Galaxy S2, mais hélas pas encore vendue...
J'ai donc songé à me prendre un iPad pars que je n'ai pas de tablette et j'en ai jamais eu, mais j'ai toujours voulu en avoir une, un iPad plus précisément. J'en ai commandé un, mais voici mon problème

 ||
 \/

J'aimerais savoir comme reconnaître un voler ou un faux iPad d'un vrai avant et après le déballage ?

Un ami de mon père a trouvé un vendeur qui vend des iPad (à 300 &#8364 et des SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 (à 270 &#8364, emballer et en masse. Je ne sais comment et où il les a eu parce que les vendre à des si petits prix... c'est louche. Je me demande ou est la vis caché ?

Je ne voudrais surtout pas acheter un iPad voler ou faux, j'en veux un qui est cleene sur toute la ligne !

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Cblogpad (11 Mai 2012)

Pour des ipads et iPhones clean il y a des magasins applestore, etc... Avec en plus une garanti pas comme chez cours vite.


----------



## Neutre0 (11 Mai 2012)

Dis-moi ou trouver un AppStore qui vend des iPad(s) à 300 &#8364; et j'achète ?


----------



## Cblogpad (11 Mai 2012)

Neutre0 a dit:


> Un ami de mon père a trouvé un vendeur qui vend des iPad (à 300 ) et des SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 (à 270 ), emballer et en masse. Je ne sais comment et où il les a eu parce que les vendre à des si petits prix... c'est louche. Je me demande ou est la vis caché ?
> 
> Je ne voudrais surtout pas acheter un iPad voler ou faux, j'en veux un qui est cleene sur toute la ligne !
> 
> Merci d'avance.



Ma réponse concernait ce passage, maintenant si c'est une affaire d'argent il te reste Samsung ou d'autres tablettes chez les chinois.


----------



## Lefenmac (11 Mai 2012)

Des vis cachés tu en trouveras dans tout bon magasin de bricolage..... Pour le reste si un mec te propose une Rolex sur un parking pour 20 euros, ta simple intelligence ....devrait te permettre de repondre à la question de savoir si elle est cleen ( clean en anglais courant....) ou si a des vices....


----------



## tantoillane (12 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir,

Et c'est un iPad 3 ? Selon moi, le moins clean du _cleen_, serait un boui-boui qui remet de beaux emballages sur des produits d'occasion ou réparés. Mais la frontière entre 300&#8364; et le refurb d'Apple ou les occasions reste énorme (à moins que ce ne soit un iPad première génération).

Mais en général, quand on a peur de savoir d'où ça vient, c'est pas bon signe


----------



## kolargol31 (12 Mai 2012)

ben je vis à barcelone et je peux te garantir qu'il existe des contrefacons de IPAD ou IPHONE a la pelle

et ils sont vendus à des tarifs competitifs!!!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (12 Mai 2012)

Neutre0 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'aimerais savoir comme reconnaître un voler ou un faux iPad d'un vrai avant et après le déballage ?



C'est facile: 300 euros, neuf: c'est un faux, ou un volé...

Pour ne pas avoir un ipad volé ou faux, il suffit de l'acheter à son prix (imposé par apple, impossible de l'acheter moins cher ailleurs officiellement). Si il est moins cher, c'est une arnaque...


----------



## r e m y (12 Mai 2012)

Tiens ça me rappelle une proposition qui m'a été faite la semaine dernière dans le métro.

Un type vendait des Euros avec une réduction de 30% sur la valeur faciale des billets.
Son explication était que c'était des Euros grecs et que le taux de change avec les Euros français était actuellement très favorable 

Quelqu'un peut me dire comment je peux être sûr que ce sont des vrais euros sans vis cachée dans la liasse?


----------



## ness_Du_frat (12 Mai 2012)

Moi je penche pour le gars qui a volé une palette dans un entrepôt ^^ 
Sinon, à part ça, moi j'ai payé mon iPad 3 10% moins cher en magasin, et ce n'était pas une arnaque, c'était juste le magasin qui faisait 10% de réduction sur tout et moi qui en ai profité 
Après, il y a les particuliers qui vendent des iPad moins chers, genre "un cadeau non désiré" ou "j'en ai déjà un" ou "je l'ai ouvert et utilisé 2h et c'est pas ce que je veux". Dans ces cas-là, je pense que ce n'est pas une arnaque, c'est simplement des gens qui utilisent le budget de l'entreprise pour acheter ça parce qu'ils ont la possibilité de le faire (alors qu'ils n'auraient pas la possibilité de ramasser les 400 direct), ou encore qui se le font offrir par l'entreprise, ou alors qui ont la possibilité via leur entreprise d'avoir des prix concurrentiels. Exemple : j'ai eu 20% de rabais sur mon macbook pro 17". Pas une arnaque, pas de mauvaise utilisation du budget de l'entreprise, simplement une offre universitaire sponsorisée. Pareil, j'aurais pu en acheter plusieurs et les revendre après plus chers mais toujours moins chers que sur le marché. Pas très honnête, mais pas un ordi volé ni une arnaque chinoise.
Si tu veux vraiment un iPad moins cher, essaie de regarder les annonces de particuliers, mais uniquement avec possibilité de remise en main propre. Ou alors tu l'achètes aux US et tu paies la TVA, et je pense que ça te reviendra moins cher.


----------



## Neutre0 (12 Mai 2012)

Je ne sais pas qu'est-ce que vous avez, mais beaucoup d'entre vous répondez en prenant ma question comme si que je disais quelque chose d'absurde. Je suis sûr que ceux qui prennent ma question à la légère sont ce qui serait les premiers à sauter sur le coup pour en acheter un, qu'il soit volé ou pas.

En voyant la réponse à ma question de certain, ça me donne pas envie d'être parmi vous en tout cas. Désoler si je vous ai posé une question conne, même si s'en est pas une.

PS : @ness_Du_frat : Merci pour ta réponse, au moins quelqu'un qui prend ma question au sérieux.


----------



## tantoillane (12 Mai 2012)

Neutre0 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas qu'est-ce que vous avez, mais beaucoup d'entre vous répondez en prenant ma question comme si que je disais quelque chose d'absurde. Je suis sûr que ceux qui prennent ma question à la légère sont ce qui serait les premiers à sauter sur le coup pour en acheter un, qu'il soit volé ou pas.
> 
> En voyant la réponse à ma question de certain, ça me donne pas envie d'être parmi vous en tout cas. Désoler si je vous ai posé une question conne, même si s'en est pas une.
> 
> PS : @ness_Du_frat : Merci pour ta réponse, au moins quelqu'un qui prend ma question au sérieux.



OOOOOHhhhhhhh ! Faut pas partir comme ça, tu va le regretter . C'est sûr, ici il y a ceux qui font des blagues de bricoleurs barbus, ceux qui connaissent les prix de l'action Apple au jour le jour perdant le sens des réalités, mais tout le monde est ici pour donner un coup de main, et si nos réponses t'ont fâchées, c'était certainement pas volontaire. Dans l'ensemble nous t'avons conseillé de te renseigner pour
1) Comparer les prix avec ceux que tu rencontrera chez des commerçants digne de confiance tel que le refurb, occasions (ebay n'étant pas toujours la valeur la plus sure :rateau, etc.
2) Sur le produit que tu vas acheter, car tu n'en semble pas certain toi même (Quelle version, quelle capacité, avec 3G)


----------



## Neutre0 (12 Mai 2012)

Bon allé je reviens alors 

En fait, je suis de la Belgique et ici comme beaucoup le savent, il y a trois grandes régions la Flandre, Bruxelles Capitale et la Wallonie. Moi, je suis de la Wallonie et le vendeur c'est un Flamand de la Flandre (qui parle néerlandais), c'est une personne qui ne vends pas sur internet, mais qu'aux personnes qu'il rencontre et qu'il connaît et il avait plusieurs iPad et des Smartphone(s) Samsung.

Personnellement je n'ai pas vu ni parler avec le vendeur, c'est l'ami à mon père qui la rencontre au boulot et en parlant... ils ont commencé le débat sur l'high-tech... et pour finir trois amis à mon père ont acheté des iPad et un autre qui en a commandé un a ce vendeur mystique. Celui qui en a commandé un est un très bon bidouilleur sur les téléphones / Smartphone(s) et n'importe quelle OS confondue, je doute qu'il ait commandé un iPad si c'est un faut, mais ça ne peut être des iPad voler non plus puis qu'il en avait plusieurs ni même un cadeau que quelqu'un lui aurait offert (pas en masse quand-même).

Beaucoup de questions et peu de réponses, si j'aurai rencontrer le vendeur, j'aurai su assez d'informations sur lui pour savoir, est-ce qu'il faut ou pas acheter à ce vendeur ?.

Qu'en pensez vous ?


Et merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## tantoillane (13 Mai 2012)

Oui, en effet, la palette semble la solution la plus indiquée ! Un vendeur qui cherche des clients dans un cercle restreint plutôt que d'élargir au maximum sa clientèle, ça semble étrange. (En fait ça rappelle les méthodes de ceux qui vendent ce produit au doux gout de plantes ...) De plus s'il a du stock, ce n'est pas volé car il aurait proposé plusieurs modèles, plusieurs marques, bref tout ce qu'il lui était tombé sous la main et dont il veut se débarrasser.



>  la Belgique, j'y étais il y a peu (dans la capitale)


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (13 Mai 2012)

Je pense que c'est un receleur... Évite absoluement, n'encourageons pas le vol (tu verras quand ça t'arrivera...).

Les prix sont imposées par Apple... Tout tarifs différent ormis opération spéciale grands magasin (et encore, Apple lutte contre ce type d'opérations), c'est forcément du recel ou au lieux du marché gris... Désolé, ce n'est pas ce que tu souhaites entendre mais c'est ainsi...


À bon entendeur...


----------



## Neutre0 (13 Mai 2012)

J'ai annulé ma commande, je ne fais pas confiance à ce genre de vendeur et puis je préfère acheter un produit avec garantie, surtout qu'aujourd'hui les produits High-Tech ne sont plus ce que s'était avant (le NOKIA 3310, c'est un dur à cuire).

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses les amis du monde Apple.

PS : @tantoillance : Tu as été où exactement ? Et ta aimée ? Moi j'ai jamais été dans votre capital alors que j'habite a peine à 350 Km de Paris...


----------

